# Big Woody on Daisy - Changes



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

I was called just now by a CB friend and asked to post this alert.

Big Woody Falls on Daisy Creek is similar to how its always been, but DIFFERENT. The wood at the bottom of the falls is gone, which has dropped and shifted the pool.

We used to run right of center. Yesterday that resulted in a painful injury to a local paddler. The riv. right shelf protrudes much farther out than it did when the pool was higher.

*The line we are now running is LEFT OF CENTER off the falls.*

If you haven't been up there in a while and are going to run it this weekend, please have a look for yourself before putting on the creek.

A PSA from CB.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....painful....*

....the painful injury was not found with x-rays...the boater went in after a week for an MRI.....the doc said" you really fucked your back up"....2 fractures and 3 herniated disks......the boater is in good spirits....medical PBR was administered by myself(pbr caregiver)....with other natural painkiller product....was intimidated by the situation but acted "OK", i was told.......i put the boater in the creek(calve deep and non theatning) for swelling and pain reduction....humped the boater out on my back, piggy back style, with said boater hanging on with or by a "rear naked choke" hold......ran for the car....put boater in down bag, dry clothes and stablized boater with gear bags and paco pads(2)....called emt buddies to meet me with hot tea and food....he convinced the boater to go to the E-ROOM which i failed to do.....upon arrival i was "chewed out" by the doc on duty(a long time friend).....she said i could have hit a deer on the way to gunny!!!! easy doc.....go see how my friend is doing......milozadik


----------

